# Thin Wind



## Spook (21 March 2013)

Crikey it's blowing a thin wind here, coming right out of Aberdeen in the East over the Garioch, between Brown Hills and Bennachie and hitting us, Its been freezing since 4pm and is now snowing and looking like meaning it. All the outside stock have run for cover in the woods..... and for some reason the inside beef cows have started calving with avengance...... fingers Xd that none of them need assistance in a blizzard at 2 in the morning.


----------



## TrasaM (21 March 2013)

What a great description of the wind! I know exactly what you mean. My cats behaviour and my headache tells me that we've got some weather heading our way too. Good luck with the calving.


----------



## Spook (21 March 2013)

Did I just hear...... "3 to 4 insches of rain to fall on saturated ground" for Devon/Cornwall area tonight on ITV weather....... Aberdeenshire seems attractive in the weather department suddenly!!!!!!!!


----------



## brucea (21 March 2013)

It's that horrid damp cold. We're in Blackburn and the snow is wet heavy stuff. 

Would anyone like some free mud?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (21 March 2013)

Four solid days of thin snow and sleet so far and now strong winds to whip it all up, lovely (not) )) BUT it is better than flooding IMO so I too am glad Im here, and glad the ram didnt go in with his ladies until late on. Would NOT like to be lambing in this, as we lamb outside. 

maybe it means we will get a proper summer tho and we can make a full harvest of hay this year! (heres hoping!)


----------



## Spook (22 March 2013)

OH selling hay at Thainstone today, so perhaps the weather will be in his favour. Phone call last night, someone wanting to buy hay for sheep so sold some to him...... hope he keeps enough for the horses here.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 March 2013)

Spook said:



			OH selling hay at Thainstone today, so perhaps the weather will be in his favour. Phone call last night, someone wanting to buy hay for sheep so sold some to him...... hope he keeps enough for the horses here.
		
Click to expand...

I've considered buying hay/straw there but they've (the auction house) have stopped doing a proper catalogue for it, so all you get is 'barley straw methlick' which doesn't give me enough info to bother turning up, Grrrrrr. They used to specify how many bales, what sort of quality, terms of uplift etc which meant you could tell if it was suitable.


----------



## Spook (22 March 2013)

Now I think??? there is a catalogue today, Is the catalogue not available online the night before?, I think it is.

We usally have good hay and haylage and do sell some most years, but you might be too far away from us. No probs with looking at it prior to purchase either.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 March 2013)

Spook said:



			Now I think??? there is a catalogue today, Is the catalogue not available online the night before?, I think it is.

We usally have good hay and haylage and do sell some most years, but you might be too far away from us. No probs with looking at it prior to purchase either.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you are right. I've been looking earlier in the week, as they used to put it up by then. Thas for that!


----------



## brucea (22 March 2013)

Spook said:



			Now I think??? there is a catalogue today, Is the catalogue not available online the night before?, I think it is.

We usally have good hay and haylage and do sell some most years, but you might be too far away from us. No probs with looking at it prior to purchase either.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you Spook?

I'm looking for bales of clean hay for the lads.


----------



## Spook (22 March 2013)

Insch, pm for details


----------

